# Range Day today!



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Ten of us got together before the heat of the day could set in and we brought all sorts of toys.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What we found when cleaning up:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice!!
Some I recognize, some I don't.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

There were some I never even saw.

We had 5 ARs, so we ended the day with 5 of us standing in line, all doing mag dumps. THAT was FUN!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a lot of valuable ammo got expended. Hope we dont wind up needing that..lol. I got to get the dirt daubers out of my trusty old Sig in time to try keep my carrying card up to date next week. One good thing a goofy Rino named Dubja got done was toting cards for old retired cops and think maybe ex military cops nowadays. He aint quite as worthless as his old Daddy but it dont lack much.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What we sent downrange didn't hurt out collective stock much. Just a drop in the bucket, as they say.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like it was a fun day. Gotta ask, what was the overall favorite?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Looks like it was a fun day. Gotta ask, what was the overall favorite?


Everyone liked my 1873.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad it dont kick like a mule like my old thutty thutty. lol


----------

